# Ferris cab



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

I am looking for a photo of a winter cab for a Ferris Pro Cut S machine, anybody have one to post? Thank you.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

you run the blower setup on one of those? i doubt you'll find a cab…you'll have to come up with something custom.


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

A 50", it is pretty slick. Has electric chute rotation, I am adding an actuator for raise-lower. This is from the Ferris site, an attachment under Three Wheel Pro Cut, but it illustrates the cab on a Z: PROCUT™ S
Attachments
SNOW BLOWER 
Two-stage 50” snow blower with electric chute rotation available.
I cannot get the photo to paste, but you can see it on the Ferris site.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mysteryman;1862566 said:


> A 50", it is pretty slick. Has electric chute rotation, I am adding an actuator for raise-lower. This is from the Ferris site, an attachment under Three Wheel Pro Cut, but it illustrates the cab on a Z: PROCUT™ S
> Attachments
> SNOW BLOWER
> Two-stage 50" snow blower with electric chute rotation available.
> I cannot get the photo to paste, but you can see it on the Ferris site.


here is one


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, Antlerart06, but that is the F800X. The Ferris attachment chart lists the 60" snowblower/cab as optional for the F800X and the 50" snowblower/cab as optional on the Pro Cut S. That is it, the only two snowblower offerings. I always run across the F800X illustration with the cab, never the Pro Cut S version. Maybe the chart is sloppy and there is only a snowblower option for the Pro Cut S, maybe the cab is offered only for the F800X.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mysteryman;1862848 said:


> Thanks, Antlerart06, but that is the F800X. The Ferris attachment chart lists the 60" snowblower/cab as optional for the F800X and the 50" snowblower/cab as optional on the Pro Cut S. That is it, the only two snowblower offerings. I always run across the F800X illustration with the cab, never the Pro Cut S version. Maybe the chart is sloppy and there is only a snowblower option for the Pro Cut S, maybe the cab is offered only for the F800X.


If your good with you hands you could make the one work on your mower


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

Antlerart06;1863287 said:


> If your good with you hands you could make the one work on your mower


That is probably what I will do. My one concern is heating the cab to prevent fogging. Or using a semi-porous material, any suggestions out there?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mysteryman;1863449 said:


> That is probably what I will do. My one concern is heating the cab to prevent fogging. Or using a semi-porous material, any suggestions out there?


In my 05 Polaris Ranger I had a 12v heater and it kept the windows from fogging up to a point

I know one guy had a cab on a front deck mower He used a propane heater

You could put a heat houser over the motor So heat from motor will keep the cab warm


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, Antlerart06, I will do a little research on these heating options.


----------

